# Great Binoculars Under $300.00 from Camera Land



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Great Binoculars Under $300.00 from Camera Land*

I thought I would do a quick post on binoculars under $300.00 that are worth looking thru. With new models coming out there are deals to be had on the units being phased out as well as deals on open box & Show Sample products.

*Here's what I came up with:*

We still have a few of the *Kruger Timberline 8x42* & *Kruger Timberline 10x42* binoculars for *only $59.99* (Just mention this thread to get that special holiday price)

*Kowa YF 8x30 Binocular* for only $105.00

*ZEN-RAY - Zen ED2 8x43 (Part# ZEN ED2 8x43 WP) Binocular* was $400.00, now *only $279.99*

*Vortex Diamondback 7x36 (Part# D736)* was $189.99, *now only $119.99*

*#62038 Minox BV 10x42 BR - Orange Camo Binocular* was $359.00, now *only $149.99*

*#62599 Pentax 9x28 DCF LV Binocular* was $249.00, now *only $159.99*

*#234 Steiner 8x22 Predator Pro Compact Binocular* reduced from $154.99 to *only $134.99*

*#236 Steiner 10x26 Predator Pro* reduced from $174.99 to *only $139.99*

*#353 Steiner 7x30 Navigator Pro Binocular w/ Compass* reduced from $449.99 to *only $349.99* and then there is a *$50.00 after purchase rebate thru December 31st* After the mail in rebate these are *only $299.99*
*
#62034 Minox BF 8x42 BR* reduced from $289.00 to *only $139.99*

We recently received a shipment of Nikon demo binoculars. These are all optically perfect, come with caps, case, straps and owners manuals. These do not have the outer boxes with them.
All Nikon Sports Optics are covered by their 25 year no fault warranty coverage, however, if you do return a demo for a repair Nikon will charge you $20.00 to cover processing and return shipping at the time of repair.

*#7298 Nikon Monarch ATB 10x42 with Dielectric Coating - TRT Camo only $219.99*

*#7296 Nikon Monarch ATB 12x42 with Dielectric Coating - Black only $239.99*

*#7513 Nikon Monarch ATB 8x36 Black only $159.99*

*#7432 Nikon Monarch ATB 10x42 Black only $174.99*

*#7525 Nikon Monarch ATB 10x42 TRT Camo  only $189.99*

*#8220 Nikon Trailblazer 8x42 ATB Black only $89.99*

*#8239 Nikon Trailblazer 10x42 ATB Black only $99.99*

*#7518 Nikon Monarch ATB 10x56 Black only $249.99*

We have a few of the *Vortex Fury 6.5x32's* reduced from $259.99 to *only $129.99*

Please feel free to give Doug or Neil a call @ 212-753-5128 to discuss what would be best for your needs.

*Happy Holidays from our Families to yours*


----------

